# NEW VARIETIES AT ST. LAWRENCE



## NorthernWinos (Jan 3, 2008)

There are some new HARDY varieties of fruiting plants at St. Lawrence Nursery...


I am excited about a cherry bush I saw featured on a Canadian TV show...It is called SK [for Saskatchewan] Carmine Jewel...on the TV show they had them growing spaced in pretty tight rows....left as a bush, they were harvesting by hand and were producing all kinds of great fruit treats....I think wine would be nice made from them. This is the first US company that I have seen offer these plants.


They are also offering a Northrop Mulberry...anyone have any experience growing Mulberries???


They have a nice selection of grape plants too...


Thought we were done planting fruit trees, vines, canesand bushes....maybe not yet.


----------



## grapeman (Jan 3, 2008)

Never stop planting and experimenting with new varieties - just tread carefully buying the latest and greatest. Never be satisfied with the status quo






That cherry sounds interesting. Maybe they snuck it across the river instead of through customs quarantine


----------



## swillologist (Jan 3, 2008)

Mulberry trees grow wild around here. If it's not a choke cherry tree, it's a mulberry tree. I have never done anything with them. Last year there weren't very many mulberries. The raccoons beat us to what there was. 
Mulberry is what the birds take aim at your truck with.




We had a whole mailbox full of seed catalogs today. It's that time of year again to start thing about what to plant next spring.Mother thinks we need a couple of more apple trees. Maybe I can sneak in a couple of more grapes.



*Edited by: swillologist *


----------



## NorthernWinos (Jan 4, 2008)

The Mulberries look like Blackberries....Do they taste like a Blackberry?????


----------



## NorthernWinos (Jan 4, 2008)

Another 'new' item listed in the St. Lawrence catalog is a Black 'Raspberry' called Pequot...


> "Found growing wild near Pequot Lakes, MN"....we moved a few years back...our farm was 6 miles from Pquot Lakes and was getting over run with what we called 'Blackberries'...throny devils...
> 
> 
> My husband was at war with those bushes...brush hog, spray, etc...Once in awhile there would be a bumper crop on some lucky bushes along fence rows....this summer going to go down there and try to dig some up or get some cuttings....Will try to grow them up here in a row and pamper them....
> ...


----------



## swillologist (Jan 4, 2008)

No NW they don't taste like blackberries. It's hard to explain what they do taste like. They don't no have a strong taste but they are sweet when they are ripe. They are easy to pick also. Lay a tarp under a limb and shack it. The ripemulberries will fall off of the tree.


----------



## Tomy (Jan 5, 2008)

Mullberrys taste like a very mild blackberry, and very sweet. I am going to try to gather enough to make a gallon of wine this summer.


----------

